# Kontaktvervielfältigung F-CPU



## Gerry16 (10 März 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab mal eine Frage bezüglich Kontaktvervielfältigung. Ich arbeite mit Smart Wire und einer F-CPU von Siemens. Jetzt meine Frage:
Benötige ich nach meinem F-DO 1 oder 2 Schütz, damit ich PLc erreiche. Es ist jedoch zu beachten, dass diese Schütz nur die 24VDC schalten und den Motor selbst nicht vom Netz trennen. Diese 2 oder 1 Schütz dienen nur zur Kontaktvervielfältigung.
Danke für die Antworten!

Lg


----------



## Safety (10 März 2011)

Hallo, 
  also Du hast den PLr von C, jetzt sehe Dir mal an mit welcher Kategorie man dies erfüllen kann, schön zusehen an dem Säulendiagramm in der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Bild 5 Seite 26 oder BGIA Report 2/2008 Seite 56. Da kann man ablesen dass man mindestens eine Kategorie 1 anwenden muss oder umgekehrt man kann mit einer Kategorie 1 maximal PLc erreichen. Also eine Einkanalige Architektur mit einem Funktionskanal. Also was wird da gefordert:
  MTTFd hoch, DCavg und CCF spielt keine Rolle. Jetzt musst Du sehen was die Forderungen der Kategorie 1 sind.  DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Abschnitt 6.2.4.
  Die Bauteile müssen nach einer Produktnorm gebaut sein
  Es müssen die Grundlegenden und Bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien eingehalten werden
  Es müssen Bewährte Bauteile eingesetzt werden.
  MTTFd muss hoch sein
  So was bedeutet das jetzt für Dich?
  Ja es ist möglich einen Schütz zur Kontaktvervielfältigung bei einem PLr von C zunehmen aber das muss nachgewiesen werden bzw. berechnet werden Du benötigst jetzt den B10d Wert des Schützes bzw. der Schütze und die SF sieht dann so aus das Du einen Sensor hast und eine Logik dann Schütz 1 und dann Schütz 2 dieser trennt dann die Energie zum Motor. Bewährtes Schütz siehe Anhang D der DIN EN ISO 13849-1.


----------



## Gerry16 (10 März 2011)

Hallo,

erst einmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Also ist es ausreichend, einen Schütz zu verwenden(in meinem Fall ein Möller DILM7-01(24VDC)). Dieser hat eben einen B10D Wert von 10 000 000.

Vielen Dank nochmal!

Lg


----------



## Safety (10 März 2011)

Hallo,
  ja wenn Du es berechnet hast und der Schütz Bewährte nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Anhang D ist!
  Und natürlich alle anderen Anforderungen auch eingehalten werden!


----------



## Tommi (10 März 2011)

Gerry16 schrieb:


> Dieser hat eben einen B10D Wert von 10 000 000.


 
Hallo,

woher kommt dieser Wert?
von Moeller?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Gerry16 (10 März 2011)

Hallo Tommi,

richtig dieser Wert ist im Datenblatt angegeben. Weiters ist die IEC/EN 60947 im Datenblatt angeführt.

Lg


----------



## Tommi (10 März 2011)

Hallo Gerry,

kannst Du das oder einen Link mal schicken, ich habe es
online auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Gerry16 (10 März 2011)

http://datasheet.moeller.net/datasheet.php?model=276600&locale=de_DE

Lg


----------



## Safety (10 März 2011)

Hallo, ich glaube Du verwechselst da was.
Es gibt eine Sistema Bibliothek von Möller und da geben die für den DILM7 
1,3Mio B10d an bei AC3 Nominallast.


----------



## Tommi (10 März 2011)

Gerry16 schrieb:


> http://datasheet.moeller.net/datasheet.php?model=276600&locale=de_DE
> 
> Lg


 
Hallo Gerry,

...alles nicht so einfach, jetzt haben wir schon zwei Werte, aber
ich glaube, Safety hat (leider) recht, Du musst für die
Performancelevelermittlung immer den B10d-Wert benutzen
und nicht "Lebensdauerwerte".

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (10 März 2011)

> ich glaube, Safety hat (leider) recht



Hallo Tommi, was bedeutet leider!*vde*

@ Geri,
mit was hats Du berechnet? Sistema?
Dann lass mal sehen! Was für eine Belastung hast Du für den Schütz?


----------



## Tommi (10 März 2011)

Hier noch eine Betrachtung zu Siemens-Schützen...

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=318168&postcount=6

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Gerry16 (10 März 2011)

Ja ok hab da tatsächlich was verwechselt, aber hab da was von Möller bekommen, da wird angegeben, dass bei nominaler Last der B10d Wert 2 000 000 ist. Ist eben in der Tabelle C.1 der EN13.849-1.

Lg


----------



## Tommi (10 März 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi, was bedeutet leider!*vde*


 
Hallo Dieter,

leider bedeutet, daß es für Gerry schlechter ist...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (10 März 2011)

Hallo, also ich hab da was anderes!


----------



## Tommi (10 März 2011)

Tja, da muss nur mal ein Vertriebsmitarbeiter eine veraltete Liste
rausgeben oder so ähnlich.

Als Projektierer sollte man sich immer die Bezugsquellen aufbewahren,
woher man die Werte hat.

Gut daß die Schütze meist nicht nach 1.300.001 Schaltspielen versagen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------

